# Inappropriato



## Blackman

Buongiorno a tutti,

perché nessun dizionario ( che ho consultato, neppure l'onniscente Treccani..) riporta questo aggettivo?

Eppure _inalterato _o _inappuntabile_ si trovano.

Grazie.


----------



## piccolacoco

Allora.....partendo da google ho trovato il wikizionario
http://it.wiktionary.org/wiki/inappropriato

e il dizionario di WR:
http://www.wordreference.com/definizione/inappropriato

cito da WR:

*inappropriato *
[i-nap-pro-prià-to]
aggettivo: che non è adatto alla situazione o al contesto
Esempio: un abbigliamento, un linguaggio inappropriato
Sinonimi: inadatto, inadeguato_._

_Non ne ho idea però perchè il Treccani non lo riporti...effettivamente è strano..._

_Ciao_


----------



## ursu-lab

Mah, io direi "improprio". "inappropriato" mi sembra spagnolo...


----------



## Blackman

piccolacoco said:


> Allora.....partendo da google ho trovato il wikizionario
> http://it.wiktionary.org/wiki/inappropriato
> 
> e il dizionario di WR:
> http://www.wordreference.com/definizione/inappropriato
> 
> cito da WR:
> 
> *inappropriato *
> [i-nap-pro-prià-to]
> aggettivo: che non è adatto alla situazione o al contesto
> Esempio: un abbigliamento, un linguaggio inappropriato
> Sinonimi: inadatto, inadeguato_._
> 
> _Non ne ho idea però perchè il Treccani non lo riporti...effettivamente è strano..._
> 
> _Ciao_



Il significato è evidente, ma resta la stranezza che lo riportino solo questi due.




ursu-lab said:


> Mah, io direi "improprio". "inappropriato" mi sembra spagnolo...



Questo potrebbe essere un buon motivo, ma l'etimo di _appropriato_ è tardo latino, dovrebbe essere italiano a tutti gli effetti. Forse è solo una svista.


----------



## piccolacoco

Effettivamente nemmeno l' "Accademia della Crvusca" lo riporta 

Anche se comunque non credo che non sia italiano corrente perchè la Treccani stessa lo usa in alcuni articoli dell'enciclopedia...


----------



## Yulan

Ciao a tutti 

Sono d'accordo con Ursu, perchè mi suona più logico "improprio" , ma potrebbe essere una questione di semantica ... non ne sono sicura e certo .... Necsus, dove sei?! 

Ci provo : 
"Appropriato" (p.p. e agg.) deriva dal verbo "*a*(p)propriare" cioè con funzione derivativa, verbo formato dal suffisso "*a"+proprio:*

Infatti:
*a*- Indica in genere direzione, avvicinamento (lat. fluĕre - affluĕre, it. affluire; lat. ponĕre - apponĕre, it. apporre); spesso esprime addizione (lat. socius - associare, it. associare, cioè «aggiungere come socio»), e di qui il valore intensivo (lat. implere - adimplere, it. adempire, che anticam. significò «empire interamente»). Nella lingua ital. si è particolarmente sviluppata la funzione derivativa, da aggettivi, sostantivi o da altri verbi, e con questa funzione è tuttora produttivo: dolce - *a*ddolcire, rabbia - *a*rrabbiare, rischiare - *a*rrischiare) [...] 

*Appropriare: *
_Adattare, applicare convenientemente_: _a_. _il rimedio al male_; _a_. _il tono del discorso alla circostanza_; e nell’intr. pron., essere adatto, conveniente:_ l’abito si appropria alla circostanza_; _una musica che si appropriava perfettamente al film_. ◆ *Part. pass*. *appropriato*, _*anche* come agg_. 

Esiste quindi il verbo "appropriare", (adattare), ma non esiste il verbo "in-appropriare" in quanto il prefisso "in" qui non parrebbe del tutto corretto: credo che la _negazione_ di un verbo derivato con suffisso "a" preveda, generalmente, non l'aggiunta del prefisso (in o dis), bensì la sostituzione del prefisso "a" con il prefisso "in" o "dis" 


*dis*-1 [dal lat. dis-, che si riduceva a di- davanti a consonante sonora (v. di-1), si assimilava davanti a f (come in differre, difficĭlis), e in qualche caso si mutava in dir- (come in emĕre - dirimĕre)]. – Prefisso verbale e nominale che in molti vocaboli derivati dal latino o formati modernamente indica separazione (per es. disgiungere), dispersione (per es. discutere, che propr. significa «scuotere in diverse parti»), e più spesso rovescia il senso buono o positivo della parola a cui si prefigge (per es., onore - disonore; simile - dissimile; piacere - dispiacere). In molti casi il vocabolo nuovo si forma non per aggiunta, ma per sostituzione del prefisso (per es., *a*(c)-costare - _dis_-costare; *a*(s)-sennato - _dis_-sennato).

Per avere il contrario dell'aggettivo "a(p)-propriato" dovremmo forse dire "dis-(ap)-propriato"?  

Ma sostituendo il prefisso "*a*" con "_dis_" otterremmo "_dis-_propriato", ossia, "reso senza la (giusta) proprietà", ma per dire che a qualcosa è stata tolta una/la proprietà, usiamo il verbo "impropriare" e, da qui, "improprio".

Il contrario di "appropriato" parrebbe quindi non "in-appropriato", ma propriamente "improprio" ... che poi "inappropriato" sia utilizzato comunque è un dato di fatto!

Necsus , mi sento come se avessi circumnavigato l'Africa ... e non fossi arrivata a destinazione .... aiutino?


----------



## ursu-lab

Yulan: la tua spiegazione è senza dubbio un vero CAPOLAVORO!! La quoto in pieno!


----------



## Necsus

Come non essere d'accordo, dopo tanto veleggiare sulla rotta dell'Allegranza oltre le Colonne d'Ercole? S_ciapó_!


----------



## Yulan

Ciao Necsus ! 

Vedi, la tua approvazione, mi rende così felice che potrei realmente  salpare con i redivivi Ugolino e Vadino!
Grazie mille!!! 


E  grazie mille Ursu! 
Detto da un'esperta e perfezionista come te, non sai quanto mi fa piacere! Grazie davvero!!!


----------



## panzona

Io credo si tratti di un calco dall'inglese di acquisizione abbastanza recente, da quando cioè abbiamo cominciato ad importare il concetto di "appropriatezza/inappropriatezza(<-)" anglosassone (e, più specificamente, nordamericano).

Intendo dire che "inappropriato" porta con sé quel carico di "politicamente (s)corretto" e/o "non consono alla morale" così caratterizzanti la cultura nordamericana in certi contesti, che forse i nostri termini non riescono a soddifare la stessa esigenza metacomunicativa; l'uso in contesti più ampi, dove il nostro 'improprio' starebbe benissimo (cioè dove il 'fuori luogo' è scevro da caratterizzazioni morali) penso sia solo una questione di 'comodità': il termine valido in tutti i contesti soppianta quello che ne copre di meno...

Trattandosi di un calco, non credo si ponga alcun problema di prefissazione o ri-prefissazione...

Non è un caso, io credo, che il termine sia presente nelle pubblicazioni facilmente aggiornabili (WR e Wiki), ma non mi stupirei di trovarlo in future edizioni di dizionari cartacei. Qualcuno ha per caso la possibilità di consultare il settimo e ottavo volume (Nuove Parole) del Gradit?




EDIT
Lo Zingarelli 2011 lo riporta:
*
inappropriàto*
[comp. di in- (3) e appropriato ☼ 1963]
agg.
● Che non è appropriato; che è inadatto, inadeguato: un comportamento, un abbigliamento inappropriato | Improprio: usare un termine inappropriato in una traduzione.


----------



## Blackman

Questa è un'interessante interpretazione. Un'intuizione, addirittura.


----------



## angelica1985

panzona said:


> Io credo si tratti di un calco dall'inglese di acquisizione abbastanza recente, da quando cioè abbiamo cominciato ad importare il concetto di "appropriatezza/inappropriatezza(<-)" anglosassone (e, più specificamente, nordamericano).
> 
> Intendo dire che "inappropriato" porta con sé quel carico di "politicamente (s)corretto" e/o "non consono alla morale" così caratterizzanti la cultura nordamericana in certi contesti, che forse i nostri termini non riescono a soddifare la stessa esigenza metacomunicativa; l'uso in contesti più ampi, dove il nostro 'improprio' starebbe benissimo (cioè dove il 'fuori luogo' è scevro da caratterizzazioni morali) penso sia solo una questione di 'comodità': il termine valido in tutti i contesti soppianta quello che ne copre di meno...
> 
> Trattandosi di un calco, non credo si ponga alcun problema di prefissazione o ri-prefissazione...
> 
> Non è un caso, io credo, che il termine sia presente nelle pubblicazioni facilmente aggiornabili (WR e Wiki), ma non mi stupirei di trovarlo in future edizioni di dizionari cartacei. Qualcuno ha per caso la possibilità di consultare il settimo e ottavo volume (Nuove Parole) del Gradit?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT
> Lo Zingarelli 2011 lo riporta:
> 
> *inappropriàto*
> [comp. di in- (3) e appropriato ☼ 1963]
> agg.
> ● Che non è appropriato; che è inadatto, inadeguato: un comportamento, un abbigliamento inappropriato | Improprio: usare un termine inappropriato in una traduzione.


 
trovo che la spiegazione sia perfetta 

Inoltre e' una parola che si usa molto e non e' sinonimo di improprio.


----------



## Yulan

angelica1985 said:


> trovo che la spiegazione sia perfetta
> 
> Inoltre e' una parola che si usa molto e non e' sinonimo di improprio.


 
Ciao Angelica 

... dovremmo farlo presente all'Accademia della Crusca e ... aggiornare il Treccani! 

Siamo tutti d'accordo che "inappropriato" sia in uso, eccome ... alcuni dizionari lo includono ... ci si chiedeva perchè, invece, i più autorevoli no (non al momento, ma nessuno mette in dubbio che, a breve, lo contempleranno). 

Comunque, i dizionari che lo contemplano, ne confermano l'accezione e pare proprio sinonimo di "improprio": prova a verificare il post di Panz _[ciao Panz !] _


*inappropriato*
inadatto, inadeguato, inopportuno, sconveniente

*improprio*
inadatto, inadeguato, inopportuno, sconveniente

Ciao


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Penso anch'io che, a differenza di "appropriato", che fa bella mostra di sé nello Zingarelli del 1970, "inappropriato" sia un calco dall'inglese, e che pertanto i lessicografi più rigorosi non abbiano registrato quest'ultimo, preferendogli (e inducendoci implicitamente a usare) "non appropriato".
Cari saluti e grazie a YU e a Panzer. 
GS


----------



## Yulan

Ciao Giorgio !
Grazie a te!


----------



## angelica1985

Yulan said:


> Ciao Angelica
> 
> ... dovremmo farlo presente all'Accademia della Crusca e ... aggiornare il Treccani!
> 
> Siamo tutti d'accordo che "inappropriato" sia in uso, eccome ... alcuni dizionari lo includono ... ci si chiedeva perchè, invece, i più autorevoli no (non al momento, ma nessuno mette in dubbio che, a breve, lo contempleranno).
> 
> Comunque, i dizionari che lo contemplano, ne confermano l'accezione e pare proprio sinonimo di "improprio": prova a verificare il post di Panz _[ciao Panz !] _
> 
> 
> *inappropriato*
> inadatto, inadeguato, inopportuno, sconveniente
> 
> *improprio*
> inadatto, inadeguato, inopportuno, sconveniente
> 
> Ciao


 

Ti ringrazio della precisazione......nn l'avevo letto!
nn so perche' nn l'avrei mai considerato un vero e proprio sinonimo di improprio.......ma nn sono una linguista!quindi ..........devo rassegnarmi di fronte alla mia ignoranza


----------



## Yulan

Ciao  Angelica! 
Che dici?!  Non immagini quante cose sto imparando qui


----------

